

MONIAC: an analogue computer using fluidic logic to model an economy. - ColinWright
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MONIAC_Computer

======
tabulatouch
I saw it in the London Science Museum in 2003, was so thrilled that started
building an economy simulator in physical modeling. Too bad there are not many
resources, or videos of the machine running. The only one i found is in a
LaserDisc in the museum, and they won't let it out... It's inspiring, very
inspiring.

